# Eight More Days!!!!!



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I cannot wait! Even the thought of raising a puppy again cannot kill my absolute joy at the thought of bringing this guy home. After almost 4.5 years, I have a Shepherd again!!!
Sheilah


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

He looks great. Congratulations.


----------



## BritSuisse (Apr 1, 2019)

Aw wow! Such a cutie pie!!! Please post plenty of photos as the little one grows ♥


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so happy for you! Our big day is today, and I woke up at 4 am like a child on Christmas morning.  It's worth the wait, he's adorable!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Enjoy your last puppy free days 😜


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

That’s so awesome - it’s work but it’s a blast!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Congratulations there is no feeling like waiting for your pup to come home, I feel your excitement 😁


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

So exciting! Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Kathrynil said:


> So exciting! Have you picked out a name yet?


Maybe Milo. Not sure yet. Since I haven't met him, I don't know what will fit him.
Sheilah


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fun times incoming!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

WNGD said:


> Fun times incoming!


Yep. I am going with the fun times idea. 
Sheilah


----------

